# Early observation on Preseason



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks need Bigmen! and alot of trades before the regular season starts.*

Did anyone notice something different about Dantoni coaching in the 3rd preseason game, which was a home game? 

Dantoni did not run an uptempo run n gun system in MSG to enlighten the home fans. 

Every coach has a different process on how their Training-Camp and Preseason games are done. 
The Knicks coaching of the preseason process started in search for the best chemistry players to fit into an uptempo fast transition system. 
Three Knick players earned an "A" in creating, pushing the ball, and completing in an uptempo run n gun system with a small lineup or big lineup. 
Nate Robinson earned an A+ 
David Lee earned an A+ 
Wilson Chandler earned an A 
Marbury earned a B+ 
Duhorn earned a C+ 
All the rest of the Knick Players earned a C or less in this Dantoni uptempo system. 
*If you seen different please mention it?* 

The main objective here is the lineup of Marbury, Nate, Chandler, Lee, Duhorn, and Malik Rose out-played the 76ers to come away with a 38-13 quarter in the Knicks 2nd preseason game inwhich other Knick teammates started to follow in suit that resulted in a Knick Win early in the 4th quarter. 

In the 3rd preseason game vs the same 76ers our coach Dantoni refuse to put that same 38-13 lineup on the court (Think of the reaction of the Phoenix players if this was done to them). 
The 76ers played their regular season Starters for 30 or more minutes of playingtime plus gave their best bench players 16 or more minutes of playingtime vs the Knicks. 
Should players Marbury and Nate be a little upset about Dantoni strategy that resulted in a Knick loss? when it was clear to everyone that the Knicks 4 starters was aghausted and tired throughout their entire 4th quarter performance. 

*Was the MSG fans wrong for booing Dantoni after the game???*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I see it VERY differently*

They ran at every opportunity and it was mentioned several times as well as in the press. NO WAY D'Antoni got booed. Any fan that booed after that game doesn't understand anything about basketball. They were in that game right until the final whistle....and against a team many consider to be the second or third best in the East. I love the fact that D'Antoni is in ABSOLUTE control of this team and plays the guys who he sees doing what they are supposed to. Playing time is his carrot and the players are learning that to play, they have to not only play well, but play his way. I have no problem with it. He is trying to balance his entire rotation, not just guys who are the best at one particular aspect. Zach less than a C? Wow...talk about tunnel vision. They are learning...playing hard....and doing what coach says to do. I can live with that. By the way.....how do they score so much if they are not pushing the ball? Did you watch the game?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

All I want to ask everyone in this forum is that I watched the Knicks first 2 games a couple of times through my cable recorder. 

What I witness was 6 Knick Players "Marbury, Nate, Chandler, Malik, Lee, and 6th man Duhorn", when put in a 5-man lineup together excelled. I'm talking about any of the 5-players out of the 6 actually out played Toronto Bigmen and 76ers bigmen in running down court to score before these bigmen could establish themselves on defense. 

My question is should coach Dantoni work with this 6-man lineup in being more creative and playing them together for 18 to 24 mpg during the preseason? while expermenting with the rest of the players on the roster for the other 24 minutes left? 

Or is the 30 mpg of Zach & Lee this preseason more important, even if it leads to nothing but loses at the end?


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*The Knicks had the win of this 3rd Pre-game before tip off.* 
That little 5 minutes given to Curry in the first quarter turned the entire Knick team around. Especially when the Knicks were adding the fresh running legs of Marbury, Nate, and Chandler off the bench at the 6 minute mark of the first qtr.. 
Hopefully, this trio of players will be the Regular Season Starters alongside of David Lee. We only need a rebounding-shot blocking running bigman at center which we dont have. 

The fresh running legs off this trio of bench players comming into the game, Philly's coach Cheeks had no answer-on how to stop this Knick trio from controlling and dominating the game. 
The only one that knew how to stop the Knicks bench trio (of Marbury, Nate, and Chandler) were coach Dantoni by adding Curry and a tired Duhorn to their bench lineup. 

*Who did coach Dantoni expect to get the defensive rebound in that lineup?* Duhorn & Chandler 
That expectation is what bothered me the most. 

Will Dantoni experiment with the Curry & Zach tandem this Preseason game, while Curry is still out of shape? Hell No! not if Dantoni isnt ready to go toe to toe with Zach. 

Alot of my friends and B-Ball Fans keep telling me to chill on that one.....because this is just the Preseason games where wins & losses dont count and Dantoni is experimenting with all the players on the roster. 

My answer to that is..... its all good because Dantoni did do the imposible by making career selfish players finally play some unselfish teamball in a rotation for 3 straight games.....inwhich coach Larry Brown did the same for 6 straight winning games with Lee & Nate as starters....however....the majority of these Knick Players has been through the experimenting process for the last 3 seasons and will refuse to go at it again if losses keep piling up because of the coach experimenting process. Players wont admitt to the BIG New York MEDIA "it's the coach fault!". Larry Brown all over again.

*Dantoni received a 38-13 quarter from 6 Knick Players vs the 76ers best lineup.* 
Those 6-players showed Dantoni in the first 2 games that they are a winning uptempo lineup that only need work on some more creativeness to add to their playbook to become a decent chemistry lineup to depend on. 

Why coach Dantoni did not work with these "Six-Players" in getting some decent winning quarters out of the 3rd preseason game for 18 to 24 mpg? 
and then experiment with the rest of the roster to follow in suit? is it because these 6 players dont consist of Zach Randolph, Q.Richardson, and Crawful???


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*The problem with your thinking is that..*

D'Antoni doesn't coach the way most coaches. He has HIS style and he is not afraid to play the players in the manner that HE sees as the best fits. He has historically played a short bench and it isn't going to change. I thought Curry looked lost...I have nothing good to say about his debut in this style. He was his typically soft self and got easily blocked by the rookie. It is pretty obvious to me. D'Antoni is playing big minutes to the guys he pictures as being the core, regardless how they are performing in the PRESEASON. 8-9 guys are his norm. The guys I see in his rotation are Zach (as long as he is here and doing well), Lee, Duhon, JC, Nate, Collins, Q, Chandler, and Jeffries when he returns. Could be another guard, but I'm not sure. Most of these guys are playing well or showing potential. Its a mistake to judge quickly. Check back in December to see if progress is being made. It certainly appears that he has fixed the offense. I expect top ten in offense THIS year. Defense will take longer because of the trust issues.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Kiyaman said:


> *The Knicks had the win of this 3rd Pre-game before tip off.*
> That little 5 minutes given to Curry in the first quarter turned the entire Knick team around. Especially when the Knicks were adding the fresh running legs of Marbury, Nate, and Chandler off the bench at the 6 minute mark of the first qtr..
> Hopefully, this trio of players will be the Regular Season Starters alongside of David Lee. We only need a rebounding-shot blocking running bigman at center which we dont have.
> 
> ...




Mardy Collins and Zach Randolph played in that quarter and the BEST Philly lineup you are talking about was 

Louis Williams 
Marcus speights 
Royal Ivey
Kareem Rush
Donyell Marshall
Reggie Evans 

You should expect the knicks bench to outplay opposing teams benches as they will certainly have the experience factor in their favor now.The knicks bench has played more together than the knicks starters have and thats why next game I expect to see all five starters over 30 minutes. 

Its preseason you cant get carried away with how players look in meaningless games.When scouting reports come out and the games start for real nothing is easy as it was in preseason.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Knicks Dethrone Champs in Impressive Fashion*

Oct. 17, 2008 The New York Knicks made a strong statement Friday night, defeating the defending NBA champion Boston Celtics on their own home court, 104-97, in preseason action. 

Just as important as winning the game was how the Knicks won it. New York led Boston by as many as 12 points in the third quarter, dominating the Celtics’ “Big Three” of Kevin Garnett, Ray Allen and Paul Pierce before they were removed as both teams benched their starters in the fourth quarter. 

While the preseason game didn’t count in any standings, the Celtics entered Friday night with an impressive 4-1 record in tuneup games, and they played much of the night as if it was a regular season match. New York was up for the task, however, improving to 2-2 in the preseason under new head coach Mike D’Antoni. 

Leading the charge was Nate Robinson, who finished with a team-high 19 points, as well as Chris Duhon and Wilson Chandler, who both propelled the team in the pivotal third quarter when the Knicks claimed the lead. 

Behind the stellar play of Duhon and Chandler, New York outscored Boston 28-20 after finishing a first half that featured 15 lead changes tied at 56 apiece. 



Wilson Chandler continued to impress, especially on the glass and defensive end where he had a game-high in rebounds (9) and blocks (3).
NBAE/ Getty Images


Duhon led the team with eight points in the frame, and he also took command on the court, directing the team’s offense while playing stalwart defense. 

Overall, Duhon continued to show why he was such an important off-season acquisition for the Knicks, finishing the game with 10 points, three rebounds, three assists and two steals. Equally impressive, he didn’t commit a single turnover in 25 minutes of play. 

Chandler, meanwhile, scored three points, grabbed two boards, rejected two shots and added an assist for good measure in 5:28 of playing time in the third. The second-year pro out of DePaul also frustrated Garnett throughout the quarter, especially on a ferocious block in the paint where he swatted the ball back into the former MVP’s face. 

Chandler, who has earned the praise of his coaches and teammates finished the game with five points, a game-high nine boards, three blocks, two assists and two steals in 26 minutes. 

“I watched him a lot last year,” said Duhon, and working out with him in the summer, I knew he was going to be a big asset for us. We’re excited about him. He’s very instinctive on the defensive end, and he’s been working on his shot so he will be even better on the offensive end.” 

In addition to his team-high 19 points, Robinson finished with a solid stat line as well, recording five boards, two steals, and one assist. Along with Stephon Marbury, who finished with 12 points, they provided energy off the bench to ignite New York after a sluggish start to the game. 

“We started out a little slow,” said Duhon. “The first six minutes, we didn’t compete at all. Then, Steph and Nate came in off the bench, gave us a big lift and we took off from there.” 

Knicks fans got another treat on Friday Patrick Ewing Jr. made his pro debut two minutes into the fourth quarter with outstanding results. 

The son of the legendary Knicks Hall of Famer finished the game with four points, four boards and one steal. Ewing also brought the crowd, and the Knicks bench, to its feet with a scintillating putback dunk, showing off his tremendousathleticism by elevating over the 6-foot-9, 290-pound Glen “Big Baby” Davis. 

Equally impressive, he made a nifty steal to seal the game in the final moments as the Celtics made a furious comeback late in the game, 
Overall, the Knicks continued to show improvement in areas considered a weakness last season. 

One key factor in Friday’s victory was the team’s ability to draw fouls, and then convert from the line -- two areas in which the Knicks struggled mightily last year. On Friday in Boston, New York was successful in both areas, outscoring the Celtics 34 -12 at the charity stripe on 79.1 percent shooting. 

They also continued to improve defensively, putting the clamps on Boston’s big three by limiting Pierce to 15 points, Garnett to 11 and Allen to just 10. 

New York now has two days off before the Knicks head down the turnpike to face Vince Carter and the New Jersey Nets on Monday night at the Izod Center.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't think the Knicks dethroned anything but played particularly well against one of the top 3 teams in the league. It speaks well of the improvements this team is making. Hopefully that 2010 first round pick we're going to lose won't mean much because the 2009 one might not be lottery.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: I see it VERY differently*

..


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*OK...I get that you're a Magic fan....*

But pull your head out of your butt......the Sixers are very talented. They have (2) probable allstars and a strong young supporting cast. They really don't have a weakness and they have more depth than the Magic.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: OK...I get that you're a Magic fan....*

..


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

When did this thread become Magic related? I mean seriously.......Let's go Knicks?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

This is what it's come down to, Duhon, Marbury, and Jamal have become the main ballhandlers. Q-Rich has become a plug in as a man for defense. Nate, David, Wilson, and Zach are primary scorers, while Mardy has become noticed as a efficient scorer with good ball handling. This is D'Antoni's 9 man rotation, at least what it seems like so far.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: I see it VERY differently*



Blue Magic said:


> Lol, im sorry but who considers the Sixers as the 2nd or 3rd best team in the east besides you? Did Detroit and Orlando fall off the map?? :lol: I think some of you are making a little too much over a few preseason games.... The pre-season is a time to experiment with lineups and see how they perform together in diferent situations, It's not a time to win every sing game.... Relax. There is NO need to boo a team over a preseason game, that is just retarded. I think the knicks will be solid this year, but c'mon now you're getting mad because D'Antoni dropped a couple pre-season games due to "bad rotations"?? I guess there's a 1st for everything...


I agree with you on all your threads but your contradicting yourself on a few. 
Preseason is experiment time with old and new players and old and new system plans. 
The Knicks have a large majority of players that will be in their 4th season playing together on this roster. So finding "trio's" of players that play well together should not be hard for any new coach. Getting them to play to the new coach system may take time. 
Some experiments are careless foolish mistakes of being clueless of the results because they were never prepared or put into a plan. 
Coach Isiah had a well Preseason outcome lastseason that started the regular season off with a 2-2 season. It was the 5th game loss to the BUM Miami Heat that tore this Knick team apart. 

I dont care how many coaches that Detroit gets as long as Detroit have Billups, Rip, and Prince leading that team it will always be with the basics that coach Rick Carlylse instilled in them on offense/defense. 

The Magic was a Big suprise lastseason, alot of people were not all that sure about Lewis. Dwight Howard has become the young Shaq in the league however, it took Coach Phil Jax to come and show Shaq how to win in the Postseason games.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Watching the Knicks vs Nets game, Marbury & Nate 2nd unit is still doing their thang 10 times better than the Starters. The Knicks have a 67-58 lead at halftime. However, yesterday the Boston Celtics on let the Nets score 66 points throughout the entire game. Dantoni defense or Isiah Defense take your pick? 


All those Knick-Fans who wanted to pick Brook Lopez with the 6th pick was accurate, he was the best available player and the best pick for the Knicks who had a dead weight Jerome James for 3 years in a row. 

Dantoni would luv to have the speed of PG-Devin Harris and the running legs of C-Lopez on this Knick Roster to go in a lineup with Nate, Chandler, and Lee for a 2nd unit crunchtime lineup and finishers of each game. 

*The Nets must have the worst NBA head coach this 2008-9 season...* 
The Nets is in the process of rebuilding, they have a nice group of young players to do it with.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> Watching the Knicks vs Nets game, Marbury & Nate 2nd unit is still doing their thang 10 times better than the Starters. The Knicks have a 67-58 lead at halftime. However, yesterday the Boston Celtics on let the Nets score 66 points throughout the entire game. Dantoni defense or Isiah Defense take your pick?
> 
> 
> All those Knick-Fans who wanted to pick Brook Lopez with the 6th pick was accurate, he was the best available player and the best pick for the Knicks who had a dead weight Jerome James for 3 years in a row.
> ...


I agree with you on Lopez being a good center, he's so skilled and smart in terms of how he positions himself and uses his body. I think him and Oden are the best rookie centers this year. Anyhow, D'Antoni's still playing D'Antoni offense, the only difference is the fact that the pace is much slower as the ball gets passed more because D'Antoni has the option of putting 3 point guards on the court all the same time. I think D'Antoni can be more effective in this system having 4 good point guards instead of one great point guard. As it stands, this is still a D'Antoni system so don't expect much defensive sets, however that should not slight our players for not playing great defense individually.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: I see it VERY differently*

..


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> Watching the Knicks vs Nets game, Marbury & Nate 2nd unit is still doing their thang 10 times better than the Starters. The Knicks have a 67-58 lead at halftime. *However, yesterday the Boston Celtics on let the Nets score 66 points throughout the entire game. Dantoni defense or Isiah Defense take your pick? *
> 
> All those Knick-Fans who wanted to pick Brook Lopez with the 6th pick was accurate, he was the best available player and the best pick for the Knicks who had a dead weight Jerome James for 3 years in a row.
> 
> ...


....Or just maybe Vince Carter playing against us and not the Celtics had something to do with the dramatic difference in scoring for the Nets and not our defense. One of the best scorers in the league usually has that positive effect.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> Watching the Knicks vs Nets game, Marbury & Nate 2nd unit is still doing their thang 10 times better than the Starters. The Knicks have a 67-58 lead at halftime. However, yesterday the Boston Celtics on let the Nets score 66 points throughout the entire game. Dantoni defense or Isiah Defense take your pick?
> 
> 
> All those Knick-Fans who wanted to pick Brook Lopez with the 6th pick was accurate, he was the best available player and the best pick for the Knicks who had a dead weight Jerome James for 3 years in a row.
> ...


but you must admit we are a up-tempo team now and we promptly win 114-106


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

> The Boston Celtics 16 man roster are playing Chemistry B-Ball with offensive lineups and defensive lineups. Its strange to see how well these lineups are condition to perform well together, the thought that coach Doc Rivers has graduated to this level of Pro Ball will be amazing this season.
> Boston will be playing organized postseason B-Ball in the regular season with all 12 players.
> So do not look for a Knick Win tonight vs the Celtics this team is organized in just 6 preseason games. They are looking for blowouts and lowering their oponents scoring.
> 
> ...


*I thought I posted the above in this forum yesterday mourning, like I did in other forums before I left for work. No Preseason Game-Thread.* I wish I had the time....this new uptempo Knick team excitement starts early between players, coaches, and New York hard Media. 

I dont know if anyone notice in last night game or in the Nets vs Celtics game, but Boston has the deepest depth chart off the bench than all the teams in the league. Denver is 2nd, and New Orleans is 3rd. 
The system-plan inwhich all 3 of these teams are playing to..... their bench players has been improving each game to make the entire roster excell. 

The Knicks shot 4-31 three's in this game. That is a sure sign of undevelope frustration. It would've been understandable if the 24 second shot clock was down to 4 or 2 seconds left. No body is going to defend a player standing on the three point line especially if the players are Zach, Lee, Q.Rich, Malik, and Crawful who totaled 16 shots from the 3-point line. 

The Knicks last two games their PG beat all his teammates up the court there was no teammates running on either side of the PG wings to pass to. 
What happen to the uptempo run n gun system? 
It look like the Knicks fell back into their halfcourt offense attack from last season in their last two games. However, the Nets & Celtics are running teams.... I just thought that coach Dantoni would have come up with an uptempo plan on how to beat both teams back before they could set up their defense. 

Mardy Collins defensive performance has always been better than Crawful offensive performance from college to the NBA. 
Eddie House should've been arguing with Crawful they both have the same roles on their team.
Crawful offensive scoring had the chance in the 4th quarter to tie the game on Boston's 3rd string lineup being lead by Eddie House scoring.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

> As for your examples, you completely lost me there...... Shaq went to finals when he was in Orlando man... He was winning under Chuck Daily before he ever met Phil Jackson brah..... Guess who he beat in the ECF to get there? He beat PJ and MJ's Bulls, look it up... Detroit never won anything until Sheed got there...I'm guessing the guy you were referring to was Larry Brown tho, since Rick Carlise used to coach the Pacers, But that team is clearly more a product of Joe Dumars than it is of Larry Brown man, c'mon now... Joe Dumars has instilled that "Bad Boy" identity that Detroit has had since he played there in the late 80's.


Shaq in Orlando Finals received a career embarrassement by C-Olyjuwan 4-game sweep in the Finals. The year before C-Olyjuwan went 7-games with Patrick Ewing in the Finals. 
It was Coach Phil Jackson that came and defined "Shaq & Kobe" potential skillz and talents by forcing the Lakers management to trade All-Star players PG-Van Exel and SF-Eddie Jones for solid veteran role-players to so-round both star players performance.... which guided Shaq every position on defense (Horace Grant & Horry). 

On Micheal Jordan return to basketball in mid February the Bulls did not go past the first round. I dont recall who Shaq & Penny played in the ECF but it was'nt the "Horace Grant-less" Bulls with the fued between Pippin and Phil Jackson that entire season. 

In the 2002-3 first round playoffs between the Orlando Magic vs Detroit Pistons the Magic coach Doc Rivers, T-Mac, Horace Grant, and Ewing, had a 3-0 lead over the Pistons Coach Rick Carlyse, Billups, Rip, Prince, Ben, and Cambell lineup that won the next 4 games to go to the second round. 
The only thing Larry Brown did for the Pistons was help them complete an illegal trade to get Rasheed Wallace from Atlanta. Maybe Dumars should've traded the 2nd pick to Portland for Rasheed on draft night rather than take his chances on a European player that still has a 25% ratio of making a career in the NBA. 



> In the east, I honestly dont see how Philly jumps Orlando or Cleveland or Detroit tho. I dont see how Orlando would be worse than they were last year as Dwight is only getting better...... Clevland finally got a PG.... Detroit is a year older, so they may be the most vulnerable team to fall off a bit but I dont see Philly any higher than #4 or 5 at best... I would think that is more the general opinion than them being @ #2 which is rediculous imo....


Well I have to co-sign this. 



> but you must admit we are a up-tempo team now and we promptly win 114-106


To me the Knicks are just as slow as their last few seasons, the only difference is that Marbury has accepted to be apart of the fast transition game that Nate Robinson been trying to run the last three seasons with this team. But Nate always had Bum no defense Crawful on the court with him when he speeded up the transition tempo of the bench players.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry guys about the lack of pre-season game threads, been a tad busy. Regular season game threads will not be missed this season. We can use this thread to post our thoughts. 

Thanks


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Kitty Kitty, hows it going.* 

So far the Walsh & Dantoni tandem are reminding me of the offseason when Larry Brown was FIRED. And Isiah Thomas signed a defensive FA Jared Jefferies (Duhon). While keeping the same 23 win roster.

Although, Isiah Thomas draft picks of Balkman & Collins were/is ten times a better pick than Gallinari then in their rookie season. 
Both players were NBA ready in their rookie year in the NBA (they just needed a NBA coach, which they did not get untill their 3rd season).


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Blame-Game is for losers, hopefully this Knick team will lose that philosophy of thinking after the 45 to 50 losses this season no-matter how hard the New York Media do their best to stir up the Blame-Game to compensate their way of not being unemployed writers. 

No matter how you mix this 2008-9 Knick Roster......we are still 3 to 4 players missing to be a complete 500. team in the regular season. The last 4 seasons we lacked in the defensive department to close out games, and within those 4 seasons we never hired any defensive coaches for our staff, but we kept adding offensive players to our roster. *Hint:* 

When Coach Phil Jackson took over the Lakers he inhereted four all-star players in Shaq, Eddie Jones, Kobe, and Nick Van Exel. The first immediate thing Phil Jackson did was trade two of the "All-Star" players that offseason for average Role-Players to put around the other two All-Star players. 

So the game you just seen the Knicks lose in preseason only means that.... any Knick oponent that has a defensive chemistry will beat the Knicks. Any team that the Knicks beat in the regular season games means that team has poor defense.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

The Knicks are 3-3 in preseason vs the Nets, 76ers, and Celtics. 
Tonight is the 7th and last preseason game vs Nets..... the Knicks should win. 
But dont any Knick-fan get all hyped-up off the win. 
Nothing have been proven that we are not the 23 or 33 win team we used to be. 

Coach Dantoni vs Coach Frank = Dantoni by a mile 

Coach Frank no longer have coach Isiah to beat him as the WORST coach in the NBA. 

*Poor draft selection* 

It would've been nice to see Danilo Galinari "TRY" to go up against the Nets bigmen. The Nets young bigmen Boone, Sean, and Lopez, would've sent Galinari to the D-League in just one preseason outing.
Like it or not Galinari's value gets lower each game that he miss. 
And youcan't compare him to lastseason Oden.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Before the first Preseason game coach Dantoni said, "Jefferies at center!!!!" 
this guy have a career average of just 3 rebounds. Sorry! next 
We need a young bigman to help Lee in rebounding! so Knicks oponents just get one shot. That is the important part of an uptempo system....oponents do miss shots against defenseless teams....and we need that rebound.

All of the above proves we should have selected Brook Lopez or his brother in the draft. 
Plus made that phone call to Patrick Ewing Sr. when he was waiting on our call this offseason. 

*what i noticed at the knick game last nite......was *

Is that on the 2009 draft night...... the Nets will have alot of options with all their young athletic players.... on getting a veteran Star Player to add to their rotation of Devin Harris & Carter backcourt, if the backcourt dont work out this season.... the Nets have some nice young players to add with either for a decent trade. 

*The Nets has a two season advantage at Rebuilding their Team than we are.*
That's what I notice


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

..


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

last nights game was a good one , came down to a lst second shot ...PE2 was pretty good , as was roberson.

JC had 30 points on 15 shots...but he missed the last one that meant winning and losing.


----------

